# USB video camera



## smooky (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi guys!

Please let me know, how can I fire up my usb web camera? Step by step please! ;-)

Environment: FreeBSD karfagen.mshome 8.0-RELEASE-p1 FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE-p1 #0: Fri Dec 11 13:12:49 NOVT 2009     smooky@karfagen.mshome:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/KARFAGEN  i386
KDE 4.4.4

Web camera is cheap Genius a-la made in China ;-)

Thanks so much!


----------



## adamk (Jul 27, 2010)

http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=15224

But don't expect to actually use it for chatting with other people.

Adam


----------

